# "Hey there, gorgeous. How about you and me…



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

&#8230;trade out your fish for some fish that I want?"

That's about the sum of it! I really want to convert my goldfish tank to an African cichlid tank.

The first hurdle (convincing my wife that it's a good idea) was attempted last night, and I don't think I was quite as prepared for the jump as I should've been. That hurdle was a little too high, and I stumbled over it and wiped out. She really loves the goldfish; one of them is the first fish we ever got together (and the one that got me into the hobby in the first place), and we've had her for 5 years. My wife did say "well, it is your tank, and they are your fish" but I had to concede the fact that she was the one that picked out the comet goldy, and if ANY of the fish WERE, in fact, hers, it was this fish that I was asking her if I could get rid of. She'll let me do if I really want to, but I can't feel good about proceeding unless I know she's truly OK with it, and based on the sad face she immediately put on when I brought it up, and the shocked toned "you really want to get rid of the goldfish??" It will take some convincing.

The fish that are in the tank now (75gallons) are a 6" comet goldfish, a 4" black moor (who's turned himself orange) and about 9 kuhli loaches. It's filtered with a Rena XP3 canister, and an Aquatop CF300 canister.

In my feable attempt to explain why this transition may be necessary I told her that the comet was looking a little cramped in the 75 gallon (which is true&#8230; if you interpret her 'movements' in such a way) and that she'd ultimately need a pond to truly be happy. While this did feel like I was playing just a little dirty, it is true 'enough' that I went with it. Didn't really take, though. Might be the fact that I just got that 75gallon not 6 months ago for the goldies with the understanding that this would be the last tank I'd need for them, and they'd be happy. Now I'm contradicting myself, and I'm pretty sure she sees that.

Be that as it may, I'm still looking into what I might want for an African set up (I can still dream, even if it doesn't really happen). The earliest phases of my research has me looking at Lake Malawi Mbuna's, but of course there's such a variety that I really have no idea yet. I know for that I want some Cynotilapia afra, maybe some Labidochromis caeruleus, perhaps some Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" and I'd also like some Iodotropheus sprengerae.

Thing is, I also really LOVE the look of Altolamprologus, but they're from Lake Tanganyika. And I'd only want one, since it would be the most uniquely shaped fish in there, I'd want it to stand out. Bad idea? Is there a happy Ph medium between Malawi and Tanganyika?

This may all be just a pipe dream, but any and all comments, suggestions, "you're evil for wanting to trade your wife's fish for your own selfish desires!" are welcome

Cheers


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hope you can convince the wife to switch. It will be wayyyyyy cooler than the setup you currently have. I love my African tank and I think that you will have a lot of fun with it. The only thing I see that is questionable as far as your stock goes is the Acei, They can max out at 6-7 in and that is pushing it for a 75g.

Mbuna are awesome you will love them.

Post updates, and any other questions


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

I can relate. Several years ago I convinced the wife I needed a bigger tank and she said ok as long as it was the last one I would ever get. Foolishly I agreed and raced out and got my 5 foot 120 gallon. That was 7 years ago and now I really want a tank that is at least 6 or 8 foot long. Even though we have plenty of space for it she keeps going back to the promise I made about the last tank I would ever get....

One thing a will warn about is while you can get away with lacking tank maintenance with goldfish for Africans you really need to be committed to a weekly water change routine if you want your fish to be healthy and pop with the colors they are famous for.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Demasoni1"The only thing I see that is questionable as far as your stock goes is the Acei said:


> I can relate. Several years ago I convinced the wife I needed a bigger tank and she said ok as long as it was the last one I would ever get.


I had almost the exact same conversation with my wife when I bought my last 75g for my CA cichlids about 2 months ago... Only I started out telling her "this is the last tank I will need!" ...talk about starting my bid low, she snagged that offer right up!

EDIT: quoting two replies in one message didn't work out so well... oops. Sorry for how funny that looks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The key in upgrading tanks/set ups or extra tanks is a little alcohol....


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> The key in upgrading tanks/set ups or extra tanks is a little alcohol....


Haha, Cheers to that! We polished off the last of my bourbon last night though ... shoulda' waited until AFTER the bottle was empty before divulging the plan


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

stalefish83 said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > The key in upgrading tanks/set ups or extra tanks is a little alcohol....
> ...


Classic mistake :wink:


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> stalefish83 said:
> 
> 
> > Iggy Newcastle said:
> ...


OH, you guys, just too funny, try a trade. I got my 3rd tank and he got a new set of golf clubs.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

I've already sunk myself on the trade front... I told my wife that the 75g CA cichlid tank was the last tank I'd need (I tried having her let me keep the 40g I'm trying to sell, but she says there's no room for it. But I can find room!) I thought I could get around that by "re-purposing" the goldfish tank and still experience the excitement of a new tank and new fish, plus find the goldies a better home. Sounds like a win/win to me, no?


----------



## mattdonoghue41 (Jun 18, 2014)

You can definitely keep some tanganykan compressiceps with Malawi species. Lake Malawi and tanganyka have different water chemistries but most of the fish available today are not from the lakes anyways so as long as the pH is held at a basic level (8 or higher) and the water is hard the fish will acclimate to it and be perfectly fine


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

mattdonoghue41 said:


> You can definitely keep some tanganykan compressiceps with Malawi species. Lake Malawi and tanganyka have different water chemistries but most of the fish available today are not from the lakes anyways so as long as the pH is held at a basic level (8 or higher) and the water is hard the fish will acclimate to it and be perfectly fine


Right on! Would I be OK only doing one Altolamprologus (is that the same thing as a compressiceps?), or would they want to be in a group?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

There are several stories on this forum about Altolamps not working with Malawis.


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> There are several stories on this forum about Altolamps not working with Malawis.


Good to know. If it happens I'll be doing extensive research and will post all potential stocking lists here just to be sure I can mitigate any potential problems. Thanks Iggy


----------



## mattdonoghue41 (Jun 18, 2014)

I've done it in two of my tanks and never had a problem but maybe I just got lucky


----------



## Akari_32 (May 20, 2014)

You can always set up a nice pond and landscape around it. She gets to keep her goldfish, and maybe even get more, and you get your Africans. And you both get a nice place to sit around outside


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You are in soooo much trouble. One Cichlid tank only leads to the next!!!  Good Luck!


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Akari_32 said:


> You can always set up a nice pond and landscape around it. She gets to keep her goldfish, and maybe even get more, and you get your Africans. And you both get a nice place to sit around outside


I spent the whole weekend trying to convince my wife that this was the best plan... I even tried to get my friends to go along with me (some would, some sided with her). In short, that's a no-go


----------



## Akari_32 (May 20, 2014)

stalefish83 said:


> Akari_32 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always set up a nice pond and landscape around it. She gets to keep her goldfish, and maybe even get more, and you get your Africans. And you both get a nice place to sit around outside
> ...


Too bad  I love my ponds. Sounds like the only other option is another tank, then. MTS at it's finest right there LOL


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

stalefish83 said:


> Akari_32 said:
> 
> 
> > You can always set up a nice pond and landscape around it. She gets to keep her goldfish, and maybe even get more, and you get your Africans. And you both get a nice place to sit around outside
> ...


And you call them friends?


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Akari_32 said:


> stalefish83 said:
> 
> 
> > Akari_32 said:
> ...


That or I "accidentally" put a couple drops of soap in the goldfish tank. Oooops. ...Kidding! Kidding. I am only kidding

...that would ruin the whole tank :lol:


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Seriously, though. I would never do that



Demasoni1 said:


> stalefish83 said:
> 
> 
> > Akari_32 said:
> ...


Right? I mean, c'mon!!!


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

lol


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Let me send your wife a gift certificate from local LFS for ...yes more goldfish !! :dancing:


----------

